# Need help catching bigger fish at Strawbeery



## ScottH (Apr 30, 2008)

I like to troll with lead line with about about 2 fishing pole lengths of 8lbs leader line and tie it to the lead core line. then I have a barrel swivel then about 2 pole length of 4lbs leader that is tied to a needlfish. I catch a lot of cutthrouts with this setup. But what do I need to do to catch the bigger ones that are over 21 inches. All I catch is the slot sizes would like to catch bigger ones.

thanks for your time

Scott


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I by no means am an expert but I have caught a few over the slot on minnows on bottom and I am going to throw bigger swimbaits like pointer 100 and 120s this year. Little fish eat little lures so I guess big fish eat bigger lures. Pointers are 15 bucks but they are worth it. If you cant justify spending that, there are lures by storm that are the right size and cheaper. Hope that helps. I have also heard that tube jigs work well when dropped into schools of suspended fish. Never tried it though cus I cant afford a fish-finder or a boat for that matter...


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

You would be surprised at what size fish you can catch with a jakes, and pop gear and a worm.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> I by no means am an expert but I have caught a few over the slot on minnows on bottom and I am going to throw bigger swimbaits like pointer 100 and 120s this year. Little fish eat little lures so I guess big fish eat bigger lures. Pointers are 15 bucks but they are worth it. If you cant justify spending that, there are lures by storm that are the right size and cheaper. Hope that helps. I have also heard that tube jigs work well when dropped into schools of suspended fish. Never tried it though cus I cant afford a fish-finder or a boat for that matter...


I'm in the same boat you are....wait...nevermind...neither of us have a boat  Maybe someday!


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> You would be surprised at what size fish you can catch with a jakes, and pop gear and a worm.


Oh god don't let firemanroot know that you are a fan of Jake's.... He swears by them, everywhere we go it's jakes this and jake's that. He even had to buy me breakfast last weekend because he made a silly bet that his beloved Jake's if fished by the four of us would catch a fish in fifteen minutes. Breakfast burritos from the Pelican Lake cafe bought by a captain sure taste yummy!


----------



## orvis1.2 (Apr 15, 2008)

Try chumming with corn.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

two orvisisssss?????? Sounds like trouble! Orvis1 is orvis1.2 your alternate ego? :lol:


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Could we have a orvis showdown brewing?!?! o-|| -()/>-


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hopefully we don't get a fixed blade2.1246! :lol:


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

What about a Greenguy89? That just blew my mind :shock: :twisted:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

What about .451


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

A .451?!?! He would have to be older than .45 which I dont think is possible! :lol:


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Most of my bigger trout from Strawberry have come from jigging right to the bottom.
Give it a try sometime when the lead line isn't catching what you want.


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm going to second the Lucky Craft pointers. I have had great success in the fall casting those things. I bet trolling them would do good too. They seem to pull in slot busters at will. (and oddly the occasional crawdad) I've never done the jigging thing, but if Grandpa D promotes it, it has got to work.

And to the orvis impersonator... chumming with corn? Clearly you're a moron. :roll:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Won't the real orvis1 please stand up, please stand up, please stand up. :wink:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

and put your fingers from each hand up...... I am the real ovris1 all you other orvis wanna be's are just immitating so would the real orvis1 please stand up.....



I have no idea who this other dude is, but promoting tatics that are illegal is not the brightest thing. Kinda sounds like googly moogly has a second screen name.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I don't think you have much to worry about, orvis1.

Unless this new guy starts taking pictures of his food. :shock:


----------



## iceicebaby (Dec 17, 2007)

Depending on the time of year, best chances to catch bigger fish is closer to the bottom. Yes sometimes they will come to the middle of the column but in my fishing trips, closer to the bottom is better.
I have caught plenty over the slot by just drifting a worm or tube jig
Now of course when ice off comes sometime next July!!! :shock: , fishing the edges is a great place to look for larger ones. 
After ice off you got about a 2 week window for that to happen, depending on temperature.
Don't you love all of the stipulations?
Just fish the berry more and do less trolling...during the summertime. :mrgreen:


----------



## scartinez (Apr 22, 2008)

I've had good luck catching fish over the slot with tube jigs.


----------

